# how to do side-to-side levelling on 60" deck?



## rbig (Sep 5, 2004)

Need to do a side-to-side levelling on a 3205 60" deck. The diagram shows a vertical rod inside the draft arms, between the tractor and the deck, with a nut that you turn one way to raise one side, and the other way to lower it. 

When looking at mine, I can barely see the thing . It's really buried, if I'm looking at the right thing. The diagram shows a picture of it fairly clearly, but the actual rig is much more cluttered than that. 

Am I looking at the right thing? If so, how do I get a wrench in there to turn the nut? Must be a practical solution, and I need to hear from those who've "been there, done that


----------

